# Hymer warranty policy



## Amphibian (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi folks

New here, so forgive me if there is a better sub-forum for this question. We recently bought a B514 on 07 plate, and the habitation service and water ingress check are due in July. I am not totally clear whether this has to be done by a Hymer agent - the service book isn't clearly worded. The dealer (Martin's of Exeter) did the service and check in April when we bought it, but didn't stamp the book. They seem to think their service complies (they are happy to stamp the book). If it does have to go to a Hymer agent, AFAIK there is only one in the UK, Brownhills. They are wanting £340 for the work and I am not spending this if the dealer's service complies. I emailed Hymer in Germany but no reply.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

To keep the water ingress warranty in force the motorhome has to be checked by a Hymer agent, doesn't matter if it is in the Uk or on the Continent, each year. There is a period of grace of up to 6 months after the anniversary of the registration date each year.

Hymer UK/Brownhills have obviously quoted you for a full habitation check which includes items on the interior of the vehicle but you don't need this for the warranty to be valid. Just tell them you want the damp check done, I think this year it cost me about £118.

Would strongly recommend that you have it done as whilst it is unlikely that you will experience problems it is nice to know that you have the warranty back up, and if you decide to sell before the expiry of the warranty period it will make it easier and add to value.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Are you sure that the water ingress warranty is still valid?

Our reading suggested that as ours was third or fourth-hand by the time we bought it, the warranty would not be worth much.

We still have the annual checks done, including the damp test, and have the Hymer log book stamped but not by Hymer UK or Brownhills*. Legally, this is as a kind of backstop, just in case, but we have it done (and a fridge service) for peace of mind.

*last check and the next by Dave Newell.

P&L


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Our van is just over 5 years old, and the previous owner had the previous 4 damp checks done at Brownhills, complete with the stamps in the book.
Last month I had the unfortunate experience of noticing a small darkened "damp" area above the overhead bed on the offside of the van. I rang Brownhills who booked the van in for a damp test and further investigation.
Less than two weeks later , we had the van returned to us. They had found evidence of either previous water ingress or mould due to condensation. In any event, after authorisation from Germany, they replaced the complete outside tranverse seal above the cab, re-sealed the roof and stamped the book for a further 12 months.
total cost to us was just over £100 inc VAT, and I was told that the job would have cost approx £1000 had it now been done under the Hymer warranty.
So in my humble opinion, it is well worth keeping the warranty valid for the sake of £100 per annum, you just never know if you may need it. We still have a further 12 months cover in the event (unlikely, hopefully!) of any further problems
Steve


----------



## Amphibian (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. I certainly do appreciate the need to keep the warranty intact, it was just how to do it. I'll downgrade the Brownhills appt to the water ingress check only. The dealer warranty is another matter. It's for 1 year, and the habitation service was done by them so I don't need it again until their warranty runs out.


----------

